# Kennel Cough :(



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, that is so sad. The coughing is just the worst thing to listen to. Have you been to the vet? I don't remember the dosage but when Lily and Peeves had kennel cough years ago we were recommended to give them Mucinex DM along with antibiotics. Lily got it at a trial (I think) and promptly gave it to Peeves.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Oh dear, that is so sad. The coughing is just the worst thing to listen to. Have you been to the vet? I don't remember the dosage but when Lily and Peeves had kennel cough years ago we were recommended to give them Mucinex DM along with antibiotics. Lily got it at a trial (I think) and promptly gave it to Peeves.


We're going to see how she is in the morning then make an appointment if necessary. My vet is my friend (context provided just as I texted her to see if I should bring her in this weekend!) so she said to see that she's still acting normal, and we can wait it out as long as she doesn't get lethargic and refuse food etc it may just pass its course.

She was coughing much more this morning/overnight. She did it a few times when she was outside playing, but has been pretty good today. We'll see how tonight goes as she was coughing so so much in her crate last night I felt awful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, poor Pix  Sorry she caught kennel cough. If it makes you feel any better, the vaccine isn't super effective anyway. Every pup I've adopted from the shelter has had kennel cough and I've treated it with antibiotics. I just don't take chances for it to develop into anything worse. The dogs also start feeling better faster. And regular honey is always soothing on their throat. Hugs to Pixie!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor little Pixie! I would take her in, so she can get some relief and some rest.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> Poor little Pixie! I would take her in, so she can get some relief and some rest.


Thanks everyone, I"m going to have my husband take her in tomorrow - if they can get her meds to make her feel better faster then I am all about it!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Aww, poor Pix  Sorry she caught kennel cough. If it makes you feel any better, the vaccine isn't super effective anyway. Every pup I've adopted from the shelter has had kennel cough and I've treated it with antibiotics. I just don't take chances for it to develop into anything worse. The dogs also start feeling better faster. And regular honey is always soothing on their throat. Hugs to Pixie!


That does make me feel better, I felt AWFUL!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Aw poor baby, when their sick it upsets me so much. Cayenne had just a fever 261.00 later 6 pills for 6 days.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Pixie, it’s not fun being sick. I hope she has a mild case and is over it quickly.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the vaccine isn't super effective anyway.


Sure isn't. I had Jasper vaccinated as a puppy for kennel cough before I boarded him when I had to go on a trip. He still ended up with kennel cough.

Hope Pixie feels better soon!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dogs4Life said:


> Sure isn't. I had Jasper vaccinated as a puppy for kennel cough before I boarded him when I had to go on a trip. He still ended up with kennel cough.
> 
> Hope Pixie feels better soon!


Ugh, poor Jasper  

Hope Pixie is on the mend.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww poor girl. My cairn had kennel cough once it was after going to doggie daycare. All dogs had to have proof of vaccination or they were not permitted to go. Even with that my dog caught it as did many others. It was a different strain and the vaccine did not prevent it. I did take her to my vet who put her on a course of antibiotics, it took over a month to completely clear. A friends boxer also caught kennel cough (different time, different place) she waited to see if it would pass, it did not her dog ended with pneumonia and it took several courses of antibiotics. So you just never know .


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Aww poor girl. My cairn had kennel cough once it was after going to doggie daycare. All dogs had to have proof of vaccination or they were not permitted to go. Even with that my dog caught it as did many others. It was a different strain and the vaccine did not prevent it. I did take her to my vet who put her on a course of antibiotics, it took over a month to completely clear. A friends boxer also caught kennel cough (different time, different place) she waited to see if it would pass, it did not her dog ended with pneumonia and it took several courses of antibiotics. So you just never know .


Yes, I feel better that she's on the meds now - she's still in good spirits and I'd say more peppier today so I'm thankful!

I will admit though, the couch cuddles at night have been amazing - normally she's getting into mischief any hour she's awake!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Absolutely swear by coconut oil and manuka honey. Only had KC occur once,and I suppose it was a mild case,but all coughing was over quickly. Can't hurt them anyway. Dosage info online.

Martha et al


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

mashaphan said:


> Absolutely swear by coconut oil and manuka honey. Only had KC occur once,and I suppose it was a mild case,but all coughing was over quickly. Can't hurt them anyway. Dosage info online.
> 
> Martha et al


Thank you, I had tried processed honey since she's a puppy and it helped a little but she coughed all night and was a mess.

The good news is, after 3 days on medicine she is her jaunty cheeky self causing mischief. When she was sick she would cuddle on the couch with us and I joked to my husband we got a preview of the kind of dog she'll be...in three years :aetsch:


----------



## nola_siren (Jan 11, 2019)

Our 6 year old toy poodle Chance was diagnosed with kennel cough this week (he has been coughing since last Saturday evening). We are lucky that our vet lives across the street from us. He gave us doxycycline, temaril, and cough meds (pills). I also have a humidifier I put on for him in the evenings. He receives the bordetella vaccination yearly, but our vet said that kennel cough is currently “going around the city.” He doesn’t appear lethargic, he is eating well, drinking water, and we have to keep him from running around too much (so that is good). I am only taking him for short walks once in the evening so he can poop. Besides his meds and getting rest, does anyone recommend anything else? I saw some natural remedies, such as honey and/or coconut oil. We just want to make sure that we are doing everything we can to make him comfortable. Also, does anyone know when he is no longer contagious and how long it takes to run its course? Thanks so much! This group has been so helpful for us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

It sounds like Chance is getting amazing care! I would definitely add money to the routine--it always makes my dogs feel better and they love it. Hope he feels better ASAP.


----------



## nola_siren (Jan 11, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> It sounds like Chance is getting amazing care! I would definitely add money to the routine--it always makes my dogs feel better and they love it. Hope he feels better ASAP.



Thank you so much!
Any specific type of honey that you would recommend? Does it matter?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I just give mine regular old Sue Bee honey from the grocery store--about a teaspoon.

ETA: I just saw my typo :lol:


----------



## nola_siren (Jan 11, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I just give mine regular old Sue Bee honey from the grocery store--about a teaspoon.
> 
> ETA: I just saw my typo :lol:




I knew what you meant![emoji854]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

